
Alexa - since June, most sites have been on a downward spiral - nickb
http://setvid.com/community/internetdown/index.html
======
pg
This happens every year.

------
how_gauche
Dear idiots: it's summer in the northern hemisphere. People are outside, or on
vacation.

~~~
jonnytran
The "idiots" crack was totally uncalled for.

